# How to see the Spell Check



## alra195 (Jul 29, 2008)

This is most likely an issue that relates to my choice of screen resolution ( I prefer 800 x 600).  It's easy for me to see but at this resolution the spell check icon or hot button that is normally on the far right of the "Post New Thread" page is not visible, along with about a third of the emoticons.  I can fix this by changing my screen resolution to 1280 x 1020 but that's really too small for my senior eyes.

Any options on other ways to access the spell check?

Just thought I'd ask.  I belong to at least one other forum that uses this format and I've no difficulty getting to the spell check hot button.  Let me know if this is resolvable.  Thanks for the great site!  I apologies for any spelling errors, just too lazy to change the screen setting to get to it!  Thanks again.


----------



## alra195 (Jul 29, 2008)

Ken,

Yep, did that a while back and when I right click the mouse it tells me I have ieSpell.  I just don't know how to use it when posting a message when I can't see the the ieSpell hot button that's normally on the for a right of the screen.  If there's another way I'm open to suggestion.

Hold it!  I found the answer myself as I was playing with this message.  If I click on the drop down arrow of tools on the far right of the top windows bar I can get an option to activate ieSpell.  Checked it with this message and that works!  Now I won't sound any more illiterate than I really am!


----------

